# Sticky  Informational articles in the Stickies Library



## tielfan

The Talk Cockatiels forums have a wealth of useful information stored in the form of sticky threads. In fact we have so many sticky threads that scrolling past them to get to the ordinary threads was becoming a nuisance, and we set up a Sticky Library to eliminate this problem. 

The threads in the Sticky Library are all closed to new posts so they won't get cluttered up with posts that don't have lasting informational value. If you have a question or comment about a thread in the Sticky Library, please start a new thread in an appropriate section, and include a link to the sticky thread that you're talking about. 

Here is a list of the Training and Bonding stickies in the library:

Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------

